# Airbag replacement



## silvad_242 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,
I was in a slight fender bender in my '99 altima GXE during Thanksgiving, and my airbags discharged. The car is fine condition, but the air bag light in on. I got the two front air bags and the sensor from a junkyard, and I need them replaced. Do I need to replace the clockspring as well? And what about getting the computer replaced? The dealer told me that I need all these things to get it in working order again, but a Midas shop around here told me that I didn't need them and that they would do it for about half the cost. What should I do? Thanks.
P.S. I also would like to know if the Midas people have the right scan tool to reset the SRS system. Thanks.


----------

